# Anyone's sona got superpowers?



## NoobFur (Oct 15, 2019)

I'm just curious


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 15, 2019)

I have optional infrared vision
Enhanced strength and speed
I can shoot lasers out of my eyes and hands
I'm also resistant to fire and electricity


----------



## Leadhoof (Oct 15, 2019)

Super depression?


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 15, 2019)

I can pull out an unlimited amount of beer cans out of my battle vest


----------



## NoobFur (Oct 15, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have optional infrared vision
> Enhanced strength and speed
> I can shoot lasers out of my eyes and hands
> I'm also resistant to fire and electricity


SOO COOL!!! Love your OC btw


----------



## Tallow_Phoenix (Oct 15, 2019)

My OC's a vampire, does that count? She's at least strong enough to throw road rollers around!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 15, 2019)

As of yet no, but Im hoping to attain some by sitting in this uranium bath XD!


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Oct 15, 2019)

My boi Arthur has the power of being the most smooth man in the world he will steal your man with one word


----------



## Nyro46 (Oct 16, 2019)

No.
Fern can create and enter their own "dream world" to hangout in . . . but that's the extent of any powers.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Oct 16, 2019)

If you shoot a crossbow bolt into her chest she's super dead!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 16, 2019)

Marius can survive typical cartoon mayhem what with the falling anvils and such.


----------



## SwiftDog (Oct 16, 2019)

I can super-yiff


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 16, 2019)

If being able to survive drinking an entire barrel of vodka is not a superpower then I don't know what is.


----------



## Skittles (Oct 16, 2019)

Skitz is like a Chaos Daemon prince of whimsy and mayhem.

Go figure!


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 16, 2019)

Skittles said:


> Skitz is like a Chaos Daemon prince of whimsy and mayhem.
> 
> Go figure!



Like a Chaos daemon prince in a sort of "blood for the blood god" fashion?


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been thinking about the power of awkwardness lol


----------



## Tenné (Oct 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> If you shoot a crossbow bolt into her chest she's super dead!


Is it possible to learn this power or is it exclusive to witches?


----------



## Skittles (Oct 16, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Like a Chaos daemon prince in a sort of "blood for the blood god" fashion?



More like "Eat the candy or I WILL TURN YOU INSIDE OUT.. Please" Kinda Daemon Prince.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 16, 2019)

My sona is from a custom species that in the story is a type of demon I call "spirit". Spirit demons have stronger spiritual auras than other kinds of demons and as a trade-off they are physically weaker. In her particular species' case the difference is not much - they are still very capable of physical brawls without losing out on spiritual capabilities due to the ancient nature of their heritage. I'm debating some other things, but right now that's what I've got.


----------



## Tyll'a (Oct 17, 2019)

Tyll'a's magic could be considered a superpower in a way?


----------



## alphienya (Oct 31, 2019)

All absolutely optional since I haven't gotten a chance to utilize these ideas in RP or writing, there are two options I'd be more than willing to take when it comes to my sona having powers.

1. Basically him being a bard and casting spells as he sings and plays a guitar.

2. Something along the lines of the PSI abilities in the MOTHER games (MOTHER/Earthbound Beginnings, MOTHER 2/Earthbound, and MOTHER 3). There's some interesting stuff in there that sounds like it's be a lot of fun to incorporate into some type of writing.


----------



## florance the fox (Oct 31, 2019)

control fire and ice and superspeed somewhat


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 31, 2019)

i mean, he's a experimental B.O.W. so i guess...super speed, strength, sight hearing and stuff like that?


----------



## florance the fox (Oct 31, 2019)

canislupis666 said:


> i mean, he's a experimental B.O.W. so i guess...super speed, strength, sight hearing and stuff like that?


 no just super speed and don't most anthro animals have super hearing?


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 31, 2019)

florance the fox said:


> no just super speed and don't most anthro animals have super hearing?


no i meant my guy Xenith and i suppose so but i meant like, hearing a bug crawl on the ground type of thing


----------



## florance the fox (Oct 31, 2019)

oh yea well cool oh yeah mine has two versions


----------



## Joni (Oct 31, 2019)

I'm super bored and hungry rn. Does that count? :V


----------



## X3N1TH (Oct 31, 2019)

florance the fox said:


> oh yea well cool oh yeah mine has two versions


hmmm ok?


----------



## Thrashy (Oct 31, 2019)

florance the fox said:


> don't most anthro animals have super hearing?



Well, Thrashy's been at so many Metal concerts, there is no such thing as super hearing anymore


----------



## Simo (Oct 31, 2019)

The power of mischief & laughter in the face of adversity.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Oct 31, 2019)

Requiring an active child's imagination to exist... Well, pretty much.


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

Well, I have a positronic weapon inside my tail. I can generate a super magnetic field on all parts of my body. I can make mercury leak out of my claws. The black things on my head are intenias that I use to control my butterfly drones which can spy or carry a pay load of anti hydrogen


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 31, 2019)

My rat fursona can glow in the dark because she was infused with bioluminescent genes.

This has actually been done to real animals in laboratory experiments.

www.google.com: How a Jellyfish Protein Transformed Science


----------



## Z-ro (Oct 31, 2019)

All of them except for Johannes have transcendent God like powers and forms 
But, they came with costs


----------



## Positron (Oct 31, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have optional infrared vision
> Enhanced strength and speed
> I can shoot lasers out of my eyes and hands
> I'm also resistant to fire and electricity


We should fight sometime, boto against boto!


----------



## Arnak (Nov 1, 2019)

Master of the arcane arts


----------



## Tyno (Nov 1, 2019)

Master Necromancer. Can do or say any dead meme at any time... even booth stuffing.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Nov 4, 2019)

Yes, many of my characters do.. sticking to my main sona though- his species is better then your average human so you could say he's a super that way but if you count magic then that's a definite yes


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes my fursona can transform into a demon, breathe lava, he's immortal and can reconstruct himself from a single atom.

He also has the Rinnegan, and can kill anyone with his thoughts instantly. He controls all forms of magic on a divine level, so no other character is a stronger spellcaster than my sona. 

Furthermore, he can create supermassive black holes, and is strong enough to lift a universe and throw it at another universe, basically wiping all life in the cosmos. 

In other words, no, none of my characters have super powers.


----------



## Manly-in-Training (Nov 5, 2019)

my sona is a popple, and they can pull any object out of the marsupial pouch on they back


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 5, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> All of them except for Johannes have transcendent God like powers and forms
> But, they came with costs


And they have elemental powers


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 5, 2019)

PTSD


----------



## Z-ro (Nov 5, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> PTSD


I hope one day both of you and your fursona find a light in the end of the trenches


----------



## Anibusvolts (Nov 7, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> PTSD


And that’s where “Dimensional Alteration” 
Comes in handy


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Nov 7, 2019)

*9-lived feline* perk

Terry never die until 'dead' 9 times.
It's currently 7 left now :3


----------



## Unchain-Utopia (Nov 7, 2019)

Mine is a familiar so no powers of her own per se, but once bonded to a witch, the witch’s powers can increase in strength when drawing from my girl’s energy (making her weaker in the process until she has a decent rest, but would give it up willingly in the service of her master/mistress).

Her witch can use her senses so she can see through her eyes, hear through her ears etc. There is a two way connection so her and her witch can pick up on each other’s thoughts and feelings, including pain, though the witch can choose to turn this off, my girl cannot.

If needed, my girl can switch between human, anthro cat and full cat, though again, this is not under her control unless her master/mistress wills it.

As a bonus, if her witch has a dislike against someone and turns them into a bird or mouse, my girl will happily play with them as cats do before eating.

*Name is currently pending until bonded with a witch and said witch gives her a name.


----------



## TortDoll (Nov 15, 2019)

I use to have one that could fly and screech, your ears would bleed. She could also summon voodoo dolls from the ground.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Nov 18, 2019)

I have ice powers and can shoot out ice beams from my mouth. :3


----------



## Quazaril (Dec 2, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have optional infrared vision
> Enhanced strength and speed
> I can shoot lasers out of my eyes and hands
> I'm also resistant to fire and electricity


so basically he is the master of techno hell?


----------



## Quazaril (Dec 2, 2019)

Black holes
can basically reset the universe
(see Higgh's Boson Metastability theory)
TRUE void (even quantum fluctuations)
also my sona has a gem in his chest that's more massive than the universe & is encased in exotic matter & dark energy to prevent it from destroying the concept of space time because it's mass is increasing (thats also how my sona creates black holes)


----------



## Sparklehound (Dec 2, 2019)

I used to have a Cheshire cat fursona as my main who had some powers. I haven't used her in like 10 years, I should probably do some art of her because the only stuff I have is from when I had no idea how to use my hands lmaooo

She couldn't go invisible, but she produced globs of this sort of plasma energy from her paw pads that let her walk on air. It was harmless but it was like thick goo so she could throw it at people's faces and temporarily blind them I guess lol. She could also mimic other voices and any sounds. She had a lot of voice boxes she could use independently, so she could sound like a crowd of people or play songs as long as she knew the words and music.


----------



## MauEvigEternalCat (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm still working out Mau's powers. She has inherited demonic powers from her sire, and fairy powers from her mother.
But she prefers relying on chi attacks, melee fighting techniques and magical items in her homeworld.
As far as specifics goes...still working them out. XD


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Dec 9, 2019)

He's just a Paladin, All he does is give out paddalins.


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 9, 2019)

Z-ro said:


> All of them except for Johannes have transcendent God like powers and forms
> But, they came with costs


Heavy heavy costs


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 10, 2019)

Anibusvolts said:


> And that’s where “Dimensional Alteration”
> Comes in handy



no, just psychotherapy.


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 10, 2019)

...


----------



## Anibusvolts (Dec 11, 2019)

I should actually elaborate my main sona’s abilities:
Kai can shift between dimensions, only up to the 6th one so far, but it can go as deep as the 10th.
His other special ability is to change the color of his fur, depending on the conditions.


----------



## Zerzehn (Dec 11, 2019)

Mine has an ability called "Acceleration", basically super speed with super cognition to allow him to think during the duration of his power. 

It's magical in origin.

Basically:


Lasts for 10 seconds, needs to recharge for 10 seconds.

He's protected against the friction from the air around it.

His protection doesn't extend when the power is up, the force generated behind him doesn't stop.
Thanks, Brandon Sanderson!


----------



## Trndsttr (Dec 13, 2019)

Well one of my favorite ocs has fire magic and teleportation. he can teleport and if he wants he can teleport other people by touching them when he goes but he's afraid of being touched like me so it doesnt rlly work out


----------



## AuroraGalaxia (Dec 15, 2019)

My fursona has the ability to heal both humans, people, and nature. Also the ability to manipulate water.


----------



## Deathless (Dec 15, 2019)

One of my OCs, Lucifer, has some rad fire powers due to him being a high position in the underworld. He also has a very contagious grumpiness to him as well. I do have a few more OCs in my collection who have powers and abilities but they aren't furry/anthro so I wouldn't count them here!


----------



## Babybear_Di (Dec 16, 2019)

It's genderfluid shapeshifter.Does it counts?


----------



## Lucierda Solari (Dec 19, 2019)

My sona has a divine light within her that pacifies any living thing, from an aggressive feral tiger to a super sadistic human.  Also, if anyone tries to hurt her, her aura absorbs the attack and reflects it back tenfold.

However, that power is weakened when she is in a negative mood.


----------



## scythemouse (Dec 19, 2019)

Mine is ageless, and can bring out his wings and scythe from hammerspace.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 19, 2019)

I can talk and annoy people at the same time. I'm also the official king of LPW.


----------



## BayoDino (Dec 19, 2019)

I haven't an art for it yet but I can Shadow damage if that's counted :>


----------

